# Our Beautiful New Addition: "Bea" w/ photos



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is so pretty! Thank you for rescuing Bea. Give her some time to get settled and used to her new life and routine. It also may be that she never had a chance to play with toys and doesn't know what they are. My Mila was like that. Even now, years after I found her, she will grab a stuffed toy and run through the house with it very rarely.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a pretty girl. I'm sure it will take several months for her full personality to come out and settle into a loving home.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

She's just beautiful. Bless you and your parents for giving her a forever home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She is a beauty. Agree with above, time will help Bea feel settled. It sounds like she's really had it rough and just has to have time to get her bearings and realize she is safe and home. When Buddy (GR mix) first came to us as a foster, he wouldn't come to us and pretty much ignored us while he paced the house looking for a way out. You wouldn't recognize him today and he's been with us less than a year (yes, we're failed fosters)--he's turned out to be a real sweetheart and entertains us daily.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We got Burgy in November, she is 3 as well...and it took a good 2 weeks before we saw ANY personality... it just took her some time to get used to her new surroundings... 
After that, she made improvements on a weekly basis - we've had her almost 4 months now, and she is STILL making improvements - just give her some time, she will come out of her shell when she's good and ready


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and in a couple of weeks you will notice that sad face with a big smile and more personality.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!! Sounds like she will be a GREAT addition to the family


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bea is a beautiful girl!  I am sure in no time at all, she will adjust to her new family, and she will be completely different. :smooch: So happy that your Mom and Dad were able to give her a loving new home.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is beautiful and she will come around. When Honey first here, she appead to the be shiest, most liad back dog you ever saw. WOW things changed once she got to know the other dogs, knew we were going to give her nothing but love, attention and food.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What a pretty girl!!! As all PP said, she will come around! Lots of love and belly rubs will be just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bea is a lucky and lovely girlie. Bless your parents for saving her!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. Bea is a beautiful girl. Thank you for giving a loving home!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bea is BEAUTIFUL!!!! It will take her a while to feel at home and learn the routine of the household.... esp since she just got there and then will have the spay experience. Having lots of love and kindness, she'll be a happy, well rounded girl in no time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful. The vet will surely do a full check before the spay or she should have had one coming into rescue.
She is probably missing her sisters. : (
It may take her awhile to adjust. Be patient and love her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bea is beautiful!
It will take her a while to settle down and adjust to all the changes. I hope the sapy goes well and she continues to settle in well.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bea is beautiful! Thanks for rescuing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bea*

Bea is just gorgeous!! 

Doesn't it just kill you when you think they are sad?

I agree with everyone else-Bea needs time to settle in.
She looks happy with your other sweetie and the kongs.
The grass is always greener as they say. When we adopted Our Bedlam, now Smooch, at 1 1/2 she was a WILD CHILD and we wished that she was much more sedate.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,she is beauty.Give her time.Like others already said:she may never played with toys before.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a pretty girl. I am so glad she had a great home!


----------

